# Oculus Go mit SteamVR Games



## Galaxy90 (10. Juli 2018)

Guten Tag,  hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit dieser Software wo man mit der Oculus GO einige Steam VR Titel zocken bzw auf die Brille streamen kann. 
Hier sind einige Spiele die schon getestet wurden: List of tested VR games and experiences * polygraphene/ALVR Wiki * GitHub

Klar dass nicht alle gehen wegen der Steuerung, am besten funktionieren laut Liste die wo Xbox Controller Unterstützung haben.
Hier noch ein YoutubeVideo dazu:  YouTube

Hat jemand hier es schon versucht und kann mir etwas zum Input Lag sagen ?

Mfg Patrick


----------

